# Spoolgun purchase



## skipd1 (May 26, 2013)

Hello everyone-
 I am looking at purchasing a spool gun "Spoolmatic 1" for my Millermatic 200 Mig welder. The gun is in great shape and costs $425. I know it works with my welder but I would like any advise on if this is a good price for this gun and if I am overlooking any fatal flaws in this purchase. I want to use this for hobby use on aluminum. Light duty!!
 Thanks

 skipd1


----------



## sniggler (May 26, 2013)

I think the price is about right I have a millermatic 200 with a spoolmatic1 gun and it has served well since the mid 1980's it is kind of clunky compared to the new ones but it works fine. I have use the new ones with the flexible nozzle and that is nice for close quarters.

Bob


----------



## reds (May 27, 2013)

I use my spool gun for stainless as well. It's easier to load the gun with stainless wire then to change over.


----------

